# New Sorority



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Hay guys!

I'm starting a new sorority, yay!!! I have a 14 gallon, filtered, heated, cycled, tested, the whole deal. I was wondering how many females I should get. On other sites many people told me to ignore the "inch" rule and instead use the rule of one betta per gallon. They said that they like to be very slightly overcrowded to keep down the aggression. Is this correct? It sounds good. I was thinking originally about getting 7 females and maybe one albino cory with an ADF. Does that sound good? I may take out the cory if 7 females is not enough for a 14 gallon. My tank has plenty of hiding spaces and little crevices to hide in if needed. Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going to use the 2Gal per 1 Betta once I buy my other girls. I have a 20G so for me the max will be 10 girls, though I'll probably start out with 6 or so, so if I see one I want, I can get her. =P But besides that, your tank set-up sounds good. Lots of live plants in it I assume? I totally dumped a bunch into my tank. lol


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

There are no live plants yet, because I only finished cycling the tank a few weeks ago. I wanted to be sure I didn't kill them some how during the cycle.  Not the best with plants. But new that I'm ready to add some serious fishage (lol) I'm planning on getting some.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

Could female bettas be kept with schooling fish like zebra danios or neon tetras??


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

If that is a question: Mostly, yes. I have seen many female bettas live with teon tetras and guppies. However, the attitude of the fish in question is a large factor. An aggressive betta cannot live with any fish, male or female. However, I now have a male delta who lives in my community and acts like a schooling fish.  So, yes but be careful.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, because I was wondering if I could find some females to put into my future community tank.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, for a community it would be better if you only had one. Because then the bettas would fight unless you had 7 or so bettas. So, it would work better if you had a sorority with other fish, than a community with bettas. But like I said it all depends on the fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cories are schooling fish and need to be kept in groups of at least 4.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

All right, then. I'll stick to just one.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Hay guys!

I got the girls! But one turned out to be a guy so I had to separate them, urgh! I have to take him back tommorow! And another girl is deathly sick, I don't think she's gonna pull through.  So tiny! Anyways... these are the girls! 

Rosie: Bright Red 
Pip: flesh colored body w/ red and purple crowntail (really small!)
NoName: TIENY TINY blue girl with dark stress stripes (deathly ill) 
Q?: (has no name) two spots on body, Cambodian coloring (really small!)
Q?: (has no name) bright red, larger than Rosie and has slight streaks of blue through fins
No Name: I got him by accident, he was labeled female. Guess I didn't look closely enough! urgh! Cellophane halfmoon plakat. BEAUTIFUL! But I have no room... 

pics coming soon!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Edit:

They all have names now! 

Rosie: little red girl
Harper: larger red (with blue streaks)
Hattie: larger Cambodian crowntail with spots
Pip: small cambodian with little bit of purple in tail

I'm not naming the sick girl because I don't think she will make it.  she's so beautiful!


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope all goes well!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

good luck with the sorority, if you have any questions..feel free to let me know..


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks!!!

I'm not sure if I posted on this thread, so I'll just say it again. 

I got all my fish 

Rosie
Harper
Hattie
Pip
Zip
Periwinkle

and a little ADF female with no name. 

I feed them blood worms once a week, and fast them one day a week (except for the frog) other wise they get pellets once a day


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome...how is the sorority going??!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

great!!!!  I'm so happy!!! All the nippings over now!!! Yay!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I love my sorority girls! Hope all is going well!


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

How's the ADF doing? I've personally owned them before and their such a nice addition to a tank! My favorites are the females, they're such hearty eaters even though they're blind! The males don't get as fat. -.-


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW!! THE FEMALES ARE BLIND??!?! then why do they even have eyes???? 0__0


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ADF's have poor vision.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

oh... then how does she grab the blood worms when I wave them in front of her? Smell?


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Probably  That's usually how it works out  Blind animals have better senses somewhere else.

edit: NATURALLY blind, etc. animals, not ones that lose sight or have a genetic defect to blindness or whatever.


----------



## Lunatatice (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, they have very poor vision. Not just the females, though. The males too. So I would guess they just use they're sense of smell!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh! That makes sense  Thanks!


----------

